# Seven string "deathcore" bands



## caleisthesex (Apr 27, 2010)

i am too lazy too look up some bands on my own,
so who are some lesser known bands that play 7strings?


***first forum, go easy>.<


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2010)

Suicide Silence
Carnifex
All Shall Perish
Born of Osiris
Whitechapel


----------



## caleisthesex (Apr 27, 2010)

aaagh, i already know all of those, i ment like waaaay llessar known, like almost local i guess


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2010)

caleisthesex said:


> aaagh, i already know all of those, i ment like waaaay llessar known, like almost local i guess



Might wanna specify more in the question. How is anyone not from Bakersfield gonna know of local bands?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Suicide Silence
> Carnifex
> All Shall Perish
> Born of Osiris
> Whitechapel


 
Pretty much the definitive list. 
Suicide Silence play 8's on the new cd, but they ride the lower strings the whole time.
All Shall Perish actually PLAY their 7's, and have a pair of amazing guitarist.
BOO had Tosin Abasi in the line up for a while, 'nuff said.
Whitechapel is fucking killer. 
<--WC fanboy.

Fit for an Autopsy use 7's, and one of their guitarists is here (shreditup). 

Now, someone define good "deathcore", and then define "new/modern death metal"


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2010)

Should we fly the skull and crossbones on this thread infinity?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Should we fly the skull and crossbones on this thread infinity?


 






abso-fucking-lutley.

I'll start. I hate Carnifex. Their first album was decent (as the emergence of deathcore had just started, I guess) But the second album SUCKED. 

sounded to me like they wrote a random riff, then breakdown, then random riff, then breakdown, dissonite breakdown, random riff.

But, most metal heads I talk to seem to think the second album was better. Strange, considering most of my "metal" friends are Cannibal Corspe or Suffocation fanboys, and hate anything with breakdowns.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love cannibal corpse, but all shall perish blows my mind every time. Price of existence is phenomenal. And I don't mind a GOOD breakdown, like one with a strange time sig or added notes that aren't based on the open e.

I never got into carnifex just cause I figured they were just a bad SS ripoff. They follow the riff-breakdown-riff-breakdown formula to close for me to enjoy it. 

I really consider Dying Fetus and The Red Chord the only "real" deathcore bands.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 27, 2010)

ASP bored me with the new album. Sounded like they were just trying to break away from the 'deathcore' thing, by playing as fast as possible, and shoving a sweep into every space they could. 

The Red Chord is crushing. I love them.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 27, 2010)

Through The Eyes Of The Dead (They use JP7's)
Chelsea Grin (I think)
Oceano


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> ASP bored me with the new album. Sounded like they were just trying to break away from the 'deathcore' thing, by playing as fast as possible, and shoving a sweep into every space they could.
> 
> The Red Chord is crushing. I love them.



I didn't even bother downloading that album, which shows how much I cared about it. I love chris's playing, but the songwriting was a bit lacking. It can't top PoE. Can anyone top Eradication?

The Red Chord is my favorite live band. So much energy onstage, and they make it fun.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I didn't even bother downloading that album, which shows how much I cared about it. I love chris's playing, but the songwriting was a bit lacking. It can't top PoE. Can anyone top Eradication?
> 
> The Red Chord is my favorite live band. So much energy onstage, and they make it fun.


 
Agreed, PoE was an amazing album. I bought the newest album based on PoE  screwed myself out of $16.

I havn't got a chance to see the Red Chord live yet, but one day I will.

Seen Cannibal Corpse a couple times..


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I love cannibal corpse, but all shall perish blows my mind every time. Price of existence is phenomenal. And I don't mind a GOOD breakdown, like one with a strange time sig or added notes that aren't based on the open e.
> 
> I never got into carnifex just cause I figured they were just a bad SS ripoff. They follow the riff-breakdown-riff-breakdown formula to close for me to enjoy it.
> 
> I really consider Dying Fetus and The Red Chord the only "real" deathcore bands.



When did Dying Fetus become deathcore????  I've always considered them to be Tech Death, same with The Faceless.


On-Topic: All of the bands I can think of that use 7s and are good, have already been listed.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't see this thread ending well


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 27, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> When did Dying Fetus become deathcore????  I've always considered them to be Tech Death, same with The Faceless.
> 
> 
> > Another reason sub-genre's need to be banished. just call everything "good music" or "not good music".


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Another reason sub-genre's need to be banished. just call everything "good music" or "not good music".



I usually call things that would fall under the "Metal" category Metal.  I was just trying to figure out when DF had been classified as "deathcore", I hear none of that in their music.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 28, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> When did Dying Fetus become deathcore????  I've always considered them to be Tech Death, same with The Faceless.
> 
> 
> On-Topic: All of the bands I can think of that use 7s and are good, have already been listed.



Dying Fetus were classically more grindcore than anything, but I suppose it's more technical death now, but then again, isn't all death metal very technical.

and oh dear how I hate the posts that start with "i'm too lazy do the work for me"...


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Dying Fetus were classically more grindcore than anything, but I suppose it's more technical death now, but then again, isn't all death metal very technical.



Ahh, touche.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2010)

They're more tech than anything.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 28, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> They're more tech than anything.



"tech" means pretty much nothing though, they're a fucking metal band. end of story!


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 28, 2010)

thy art is murder?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2010)

drmosh said:


> "tech" means pretty much nothing though, they're a fucking metal band. end of story!



I know.


----------



## Samer (Apr 28, 2010)

Chelesa Grin is a new band i just started listing to, worth a listen if you like death core.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Samer said:


> Chelesa Grin is a new band i just started listing to, worth a listen if you like death core.




Awesome dudes they are, I got to meet and chill with them Sunday night.

At that point I hadn't even heard their music yet I ended up checking out their myspace the next day, they have some brutal songs with a triple guitar attack as well Definitely would suggest these dudes if you like brutality and good musicianship.


----------



## -One- (Apr 28, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Suicide Silence play 8's on the new cd, but they ride the lower strings the whole time.



They used 8-strings on _No Time To Bleed_?


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 28, 2010)

caleisthesex said:


> i am too lazy too look up some bands on my own,
> so who are some lesser known bands that play 7strings?
> 
> 
> ***first forum, go easy>.<



I'd guess you're too lazy to use the search? Well, I'm *not* too lazy to close this.


----------

